
How we built Tagger News: machine learning on a tight schedule - var_explained
http://varianceexplained.org/programming/tagger-news/
======
minimaxir
Link to original HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14337275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14337275)

It's worth noting for future reference that in terms of supervised learning of
labels given a text document input, fasttext
([https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText](https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText))
is _leagues_ ahead of conventional approaches in both accuracy and training
speed, and there is a Python interface
([https://github.com/salestock/fastText.py](https://github.com/salestock/fastText.py))
for use with Django/Flask (unfortunately, recent fasttext changes have broken
the interface for now).

~~~
projectorlochsa
How does fasttext compare to vowpal wabbit?

~~~
skystrife
Basically the same [1,2].

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/yoavgo/status/751178795323908096](https://twitter.com/yoavgo/status/751178795323908096)

[2]: [https://nlpers.blogspot.com/2016/08/fast-easy-baseline-
text-...](https://nlpers.blogspot.com/2016/08/fast-easy-baseline-text-
categorization.html)

------
_eht
I noticed some things were pretty terribly tagged earlier this week. Robots
have a ways to go, this is good news.

